# Magnesium Vs Manganese



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

I'm on lexapro 10 mg. Which of these two supplements would have a greater impact on depression and anxiety?


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

Hard one to answer.Magnesium seems to have a lot more metabolic responsibility than manganese therefore you could assume it's more needed but I have read ,on this forum,of people responding well to manganese.From my own personal experience I would say magnesium did chill me out quite a bit but also caused me a lot of stomach problems where as manganese supplements made me feel quite spacey and disorientated.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait... magnesium helps depression??? :sus


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

For Some people it does.I don't think it's a magical cure but apparently stress depletes magnesium so hypothetically it could help with anxiety and depression.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I take a magnesium citrate + calcium + zinc combo every morning and it does wonders for my skin.

Not sure if it does anything for depression though.


I too am on lexapro.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

magnesium does indeed help with anxiety and depression and it also gets depleted with stress...However the best way to take magnesium is through raw unprocessed chocolate. Get an organic raw cacao powder instead of the supplements and add that to your smoothie. Cacao is the highest food source of both magnesium and manganese according to the book The Magnesium Miracle, as well as highest in copper and chromium and contains the highest concentration of antioxidants of any food in the world.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Manganese Heptoxide.

It's the best lol.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I've heard from a bunch of people on here how much magnesium helped them. I also have several symptoms of magnesium deficiency. I tried three different brands, including two pills and one sublingual spray, and no results. And I made sure to get the quality, high-absorption kind. I've never tried manganese though.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Manganese is great for women to help depression and anxiety, from what I've read. I took it a while back and did notice a nice little difference.


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

My friend was telling me about this too. So what would be the best way to get more magnesium?


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> I'm on lexapro 10 mg. Which of these two supplements would have a greater impact on depression and anxiety?


The question is malformed. My answer is; what do you mean by "depression"? Not trying to be awkward here: just trying to get you to think it through a bit more.

Nutrients are nutrients. Unless you are suffering from a deficiency I don't think you will notice anything beyond a placebo from taking a supplement. That doesn't mean I am against supplements. I take loads of them, but never would I consider the question; "will nutrient X help with health condition Y". That is just not a good way of thinking about it...


----------

